# Windows 8, Lost Touch Functionality



## MattRhodes (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if someone can help me with a problem im having with my all-in-one

I have a Packard Bell oneTwo M3871 

Yesterday I upgraded to Windows 8 (64 bit) from Windows 7 (64 bit) and lost all touch screen functionality, everything else works fine.

I have tried windows update and tried checking whether some of the drivers are up to date, but I have very little knowledge of what to do 

From 
Matt


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you were running Window 7 were there any Packard Bell utilities to make the touch screen work? If so, have you tried installing those?

If there is a Packard Bell supplied display driver have you tried that (even if there is no Windows 8 version)?


----------



## MattRhodes (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

I am aware that Packard Bell do offer a number of drivers, but Im not sure of which I should be attempting to use 

they have

Chipset
AMT
FIR
VGA - AMD
VGA -NVIDIA


----------



## ONATLE (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Matt.
I got the same machine as yours, and just like you I cannot get the touchscreen to work.
I am trying to figure it out. Please, please, please....if you manage to fix it please please please let me know. and please... any pc-wiz out there ...throw in a life-saver :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are there any entries in the Device Manager with a yellow *?* or *!* next to them?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MattRhodes (Oct 27, 2012)

None of mine have a *?* or *!* next to them


----------



## Suetandy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, Have just installed windows 8 and have lost the use of touch screen, I see I'm not the only one so I hope someone comes up with an answer. Windows 8 really seems to need a touch screen. Have tried changing drivers, even reformatted my disk just to check if it was a fault with PC.


----------



## techielad (Oct 29, 2012)

Spoke to P Bell today who said that Microsoft have not released a patch yet for this to make it work, they will release it very soon so I have been told.


----------



## luismirita (Oct 28, 2012)

hello MattRhodes do you already solve the problem with the touch screen?


----------



## ONATLE (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Flavallee, I was wondering if you could help me find a solution for the Packard Bell touch screen loss of funcionality. Do you know if either Microsoft or PB came out with a patch? Thank you for your help.


----------



## luismirita (Oct 28, 2012)

hello i instal a drive by ideacom touch screen and the touch screen works. 
http://msi.com/service/download/driver-13890.html
is safe.


----------



## Suetandy (Oct 29, 2012)

luismirita said:


> hello i instal a drive by ideacom touch screen and the touch screen works.
> http://msi.com/service/download/driver-13890.html
> is safe.


Has anyone else found this works for them? Doesnt work for me.


----------



## MattRhodes (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm still yet to have fixed the issue and that didnt work for me either


----------

